# Framingham Students Greeted by RMV Officers "Sting"



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

*Framingham students greeted by RMV 'sting'*

 
RMV officer Mark Santospago hands out fliers to Framingham High School seniors entering the upper parking lot this morning. He was checking for seatbelt violations during Operation Every Teen. He also gave drivers a keychain.

By John Hilliard/Daily News staff

FRAMINGHAM - High school students driving to class yesterday got a wake-up call from the state Registry of Motor Vehicles, which ran an "educational sting" to learn whether students were following the laws for young drivers.

No citations were issued against students with the focus on educating young drivers about the law, said Michael Welch, principal of Framingham High School. Welch noted inspectors found many local students were driving safely.

"They were amazed at the percentage of kids who were wearing seat belts," Welch said.

The statewide effort "Operation ETC Every Teen Counts" sent Registry officials and local police to more than a dozen schools including Framingham.

The Framingham check - unknown to students - was conducted in the high school parking lot as students and faculty were coming to class.

He said the school and the Police Department have to cooperate to ensure students are driving safely.

"I've had parents ask me, 'When is the school going to enforce it?"' referring to young driver laws, said Welch.

A Registry representative and Framingham Police conducted the checks.

They also presented handouts listing the penalties of breaking the junior operators license law and key chains from the Massachusetts Governor's Highway Safety Bureau reminding motorists to "Buckle Up."

The school's starting time was delayed approximately 10 minutes because of a traffic snarl along the driveway and both ends of A Street caused by a mix of Registry checks, the rainy morning and students returning to school after the Veterans Day holiday, Welch said.

Under the state Junior Operator Law, inexperienced drivers face stiff penalties for carrying a passenger, driving during early morning hours, plus reckless driving, speeding and drag racing.

According to the Registry, 198 vehicles at Framingham High were checked yesterday, with 23 seat belt violations and nine passenger violations. At Hudson High, 66 vehicles were inspected and officials found two passenger violations and 17 seat belt violations. Waltham High School turned up 50 vehicles with 17 seat belt violations and one passenger violation.

Registry spokeswoman Ann Dufresne said in an e-mail that 95 percent of the teenage drivers inspected met the passenger restrictions, but officials were troubled by the numbers of kids driving without wearing seat belts.

"The goal is to do this frequently...it's an educational sting," she said in a phone interview.

(John Hilliard can be reached at 508-626-4449 or [email protected].)


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

RMV Officer?

That looks like a former RMV PD patch on his jacket, and I think I spot a badge or something on the front.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> RMV officer Mark Santospago hands out fliers to Framingham High School seniors entering the upper parking lot this morning. He was checking for seatbelt violations during Operation Every Teen. He also gave drivers a keychain.


 There is no such entity as the RMV PD anymore...the RMV does employ inspectors, but they have no police powers. Another example of journalism at its laziest best.



> A Registry representative and Framingham Police conducted the checks.


This is more appropriate...but why in the same article do they refer to RMV police officers, then "registry representitive?" If there really were RMV police officers, why would they need the Framingham PD with them?

Also wouldn't "checkpoint" be more appropriate than "sting". Doesn't a "sting" imply using deception to achieve an arrest? A sting would mean someone dressed up like student, asked for a ride, then ticketed the student when he didn't use a seatbelt.


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

How soon until we have to arm these guys so we can then merge them into the State Police?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

Killjoy said:


> There is no such entity as the RMV PD anymore...the RMV does employ inspectors, but they have no police powers.


That's exactly how the RMV PD started out.

RMV Officers = Future RMV Police.

DCR Rangers = Future MDC/DCR Police.

Who wants to bet?


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

CPT Chaos said:


> How soon until we have to arm these guys so we can then merge them into the State Police?


 I believe the RMVPD got armed after one of the officers got shot or shot at during a traffic stop. I can't believe the patch on that guy, wow, are they coming back, more f*cking hacks again.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

It's deja-vu all over again.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

What is this? I thought the RMV officers merged with the State Police years ago? What's going on here?


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

Delta784 said:


> That's exactly how the RMV PD started out.
> 
> RMV Officers = Future RMV Police.
> 
> ...


The first time the DCR rangers appeared, I would have bet a month's pay that within 5 years, they would be armed and patrolling.


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

Delta784 said:


> That's exactly how the RMV PD started out.
> 
> RMV Officers = Future RMV Police.
> 
> ...


It could happen..we'll just have to sit back and wait...I'd say give it a couple more years....


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> I believe the RMVPD got armed after one of the officers got shot or shot at during a traffic stop. I can't believe the patch on that guy, wow, are they coming back, more f*cking hacks again.


Once again, there is no RMVPD, nor are there "RMVPD Officers", nor does this fictional agency have the ability to exercise chapter 90 powers, let alone go around armed. There are civilian RMV inspectors, that's it.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> That's exactly how the RMV PD started out.
> 
> RMV Officers = Future RMV Police.
> 
> ...


Its possible. One reason, they won't need the ton of MSP Troopers and EPOs for law enforcement at the controlled deer hunt in the Quabbin Reservoir that happens every December. They'll say they can do it themselves.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

Killjoy, don't forget all RMV cops were called Inspectors, remember?

P.S. I think you know more. What the hell is going on?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Here we go again. Political jobs with a little authority.
Tomorrow they will push for more authority.

Soon they'll come out at night and trying to take over.

No one will be safe...

It's like the Night of the Living Deputies.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

Killjoy said:


> There are civilian RMV inspectors, that's it.


That is EXACTLY how the RMVPD started out.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

I'd like to know if those fliers and keychains were successful in making kids buckle up and obey the new JOL regulations.
I think it's time to rethink our sobriety checkpoints. No more arrests and tickets; just keychains for speeders and mugs for OUIs. :razz:


----------

